# Rillettes de poisson



## Lengjäger (20. Februar 2004)

Tach,

ich habe gerade zum Mittag Baguette mit "Rillettes de poisson" gegessen. Das hat eine Kollegin aus der Bretagne mitgebracht, und war einer der besten Brotaufstriche die ich in letzter Zeit gegessen habe. Hauptbestandteil war Makrele (geräuchert?) und ich glaube Sahne. 
Rillettes mit Schweinefleisch kenne ich, gibts bei meinen Metzger, aber das ist mir völlig unbekannt.

Hat einer von euch das schonmal in einem Geschäft hier in Deutschland gesehen.


----------



## Rotauge (22. Februar 2004)

Ne im Geschäft nicht. Aber ich hab ne Bekannte, die fährt dreimal in die Bretagne :q Die bringt mir ab und zu Fischsuppe mit. Und demnächst Rillettes de poisson.


----------



## muddyliz (23. Februar 2004)

Hier das Rezept (auf Französisch):
http://boileau.paris.iufm.fr/P_Cuisine/thon.htm


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Februar 2004)

Kann zwar etwas Küchenfranzösisch, bin aber damit überfordert.
Kann das jemand übersetzen??


----------



## Lengjäger (24. Februar 2004)

So ganz blicke ich auch noch nicht durch.

Vor allem die Zutat "Persil" macht mir einige Sorgen :q 

Trotzdem Danke. Ich werde bestimmt noch eine ÜbersetzerIn finden.


----------



## Pollux (24. Februar 2004)

Hallo Feinschmecker,

ich hab hier zu Hause eine entsprechendes Rezept für Rillettes
mit Forellen. Statt dieser kann man aber auch Makrele nehmen...
Da ich im Augenblick aber (leider) der werktätigkeit nachgehe stelle ich das Rezept heute Abend hier rein.
Versprochen....
Also, schön das Wasser im Mund behalten......   )

Pollux


----------



## Micky Finn (24. Februar 2004)

Hallo ihr Hobbyköche,

wußt ich doch daß ich es noch irgendwo auf der Festplatte habe:

Rilettes de Saumon 

800 gr.Lachsfilet, auf einem Gemüsebett – Schalotten, je 1 EL Möhren und Lauch (Bunoise) 
unter Zugabe von etwas Fischfond und Weisswein bei 150°C zugedeckt im Ofen pochieren, ca 30 Minuten. Dann erkalten lassen. 
Das Fleisch auseinanderflücken und mit 
200gr Rauchlachs, in feine Würfel geschnitten, vermengen. 

Vom Fond ca 3 EL mit 120 gr raumwarmer Butter verschlagen dabei 4 Löffel Olivenöl hinzufügen. Salzen und pfeffern, (am besten einige Körner roten Pfeffers, leicht zerstampft im Mörser, hinzufügen), einige Spritzer Zitrone hinzufügen. 
Dann das Lachsgemisch unterheben, in Form füllen und ca 24 Std im Kühlschrank durchziehen lassen. 
Man kann auch kleine Timbalformen mit Klarsichtfolie aussschlagen, die Masse einfüllen, nach dem Erkalten im Kühlschrank vorsichtig stürzen. 

Auf einem Salatbett servieren. Den Salat mit einer Sauce aus Apfelessig/Öl/Ahornsirup 
nappieren. 

Wichtig ist auch, dass es kalt serviert wird (nicht lang rumstehen lassen) sonst zerfällt es. Zum Abfüllen sind kleine Einmachgläser am Besten.

Hier noch eine Variation mit Gänsekeule, die ich aber nicht  probiert hab:


Rillettes d’oie - Gänserillettes 

8 Gänsekeulen (TK günstig bei Aldi) 
Salz nach Geschmack, z.B. 1 EL 
2 EL Pfefferkörner schwarz 
mehrere StengelThymian, 2 Lorbeerblätter, mehrere Stengel glatte Petersilie 
250 g Schweineschmalz 

Gänsekeulen in einen großen Topf geben, mit Wasser bedecken, Salz dazugeben, Pfeffer und Kräuter in einer großen Gewürzkugel dazugeben (erleichtert späteres rausfischen), aufkochen und 2 Stunden köcheln. Gewürze und Keulen rausnehmen. Haut und Knochen entfernen. Das Fleisch in kleine Stücke schneiden (Faserlänge ca. 1,5 – 2 cm) und wieder in die Brühe geben. Solange kochen bis die Flüssigkeit verkocht und nur noch Fleisch und Fett übrig sind. Schweineschmalz dazu geben. 
In Gläser füllen und kühl stellen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Februar 2004)

Bescheid)
PS an Lengjäger: Persil ist Petersile


----------



## Lengjäger (24. Februar 2004)

> PS an Lengjäger: Persil ist Petersile



Da bin ich ja beruhigt, hab nämlich nur Spe Megaperls im Haus.


----------



## muddyliz (24. Februar 2004)

Übersetzung: 200 g Fischfleisch (gedünstet oder noch besser geräuchert, von den Gräten abgezupft) mit der Gabel zerdrücken (oder durch den Muser jagen), gehackten Estragon, Schnittlauch, Anis (?), Petersilie, Salz und Pfeffer untermischen. Dann einen Schuss Olivenöl und den Saft einer halben Zitrone untermischen und zum Schuss die creme fraiche. 12 Stunden in den Kühlschrank, dann auf getoastete Weißbrotscheiben steichen.
So was Ähnliches habe ich auch mal entwickelt:
http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/rezepte.htm#paste
Gruß muddyliz


----------



## Lengjäger (24. Februar 2004)

Werde ich jetzt ausprobieren. 

@ muddyliz
Hast du eine Ahnung wie lange das Haltbar ist?


----------



## Pollux (24. Februar 2004)

Cher Gourmets,

ici le rezept pour "Forellen-Rillettes:

Die Angaben beziehen sich für 2 Gläser von je etwa 450 ml Inhalt:

300 g frische Forellenfilets
200 g weiche Butter
4 Esslöffel trockener Weisswein (Rest selber trinken  )
300 g geräuchertes Forellenfilet
Meersalz
weisser Pfeffer, frisch gemahlen
Saft von einer halben Zitrone

Und so gehts:

Die frischen Forellenfilets waschen, trockentupfen und in kleine Würfel schneiden. In einem Topf 20 g Butter zerlassen. Die Forellenstücke darin andünsten, dann den Wein angießen und die Fischstücke zugedeckt bei schwacher Hitze köcheln lassen, bis sie zerfallen.

Inzwischen das geräucherte Forellenfilet mit zwei Gabeln sehr fein zerpflücken.

Das gegarte Forellenfleisch etwas abkühlen lassen, dann mit dem geräucherten Forellenfilet und etwa 150 g Butter zu einer geschmeidigen Paste verkneten. Mit Salz, Pfeffer und dem Zitronensaft pikant abschmecken.

Die Paste in sterilisierte Gläser füllen und glattstreichen. Die übrige Butter in einem Topf bei schwacher Hitzte zerlassen, aber nicht braun werden lassen. Die Butter auf den Rillettes verteilen und fest werden lassen. Die Gläser verschließen und im Kühlschrank aufbewahren.


Hmmmm, lecker und dazu frisches Stangenweissbrot und ein Pils
(mir schmeckt dazu Jever) oder einen trockenen Weisswein (wenn noch einer vom Kochen übrig ist 
:q  )

Probierts mal aus.....

Viele Grüße

Pollux


----------



## muddyliz (24. Februar 2004)

@ Lengjäger:
Die Barbenpaste (aus einer 54-cm-Barbe) hatte ich mal meinen Kollegen hingestellt, die war nicht lange haltbar, nach ner halben Stunde war sie weg.
Mit Räucherfisch hält sich die Paste locker 4 Tage im Kühlschrank.
Gruß muddyliz


----------



## chippog (24. Februar 2004)

aneth? könnte auch und ehr dill sein, lateinisch Anethum graveolens L. klingt für mich etwas logischer als anis. wie auch immer, klingt saulecker. da weiss ich wenigstens, was ich die tage mit meinem gänsefett machen werde, statt schweinefett!!! chipp


----------



## Crazyegg (24. Februar 2004)

aneth ist dill 

www.altavista.com

da ist ganz klein und mittig das wort "übersetzen"

kann jeder einzelne wörter von übersetzen lassen


----------



## muddyliz (25. Februar 2004)

Danke.
Ich hatte grad mal 2 Jahre lang Französisch als 3. Fremdsprache, da kann man keine großen Sprünge mit machen. Aber es reicht, um in Frankreich nicht zu verhungern.:q 
Gruß muddyliz


----------



## HeinzJuergen (25. Februar 2004)

Rillettes ist eine Art rustikales Schmalzfleisch und wird unter Verwendung des Eigenfett des Schlachttieres hergestellt.
Bei Fisch natürlich mit Butter.
Es gibt auch Entenrillettes, Ziegenrillettes, Schweinerillettes usw.

Sehr ungesund, also sehr legger :q :q 

Bon apetit
Heinz Jürgen


----------

